# Quartz Vs Self-Winding



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

So my mom has been telling me she wants to get my dad a nice watch, probably something Swiss, Rolex or Omega.

I've noticed recently that more and more watches are self winding now as opposed to being battery operated.

My question is, what are the advantages of getting a self-winding watch as opposed to a quartz.

Is one better than the other? or is it apples and oranges?

The reason I ask is, for example, the Omega Seamaster is 800 more for the self-winding.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Faijex said:


> So my mom has been telling me she wants to get my dad a nice watch, probably something Swiss, Rolex or Omega.
> 
> I've noticed recently that more and more watches are self winding now as opposed to being battery operated.
> 
> ...


To a certain extent it is apples and oranges. The main advantage of quartz is that it will be pick-up and go, if the self-winder is allowed to run down it needs re-setting. Some go for convenience, some like the tradition and craftsmanship that go into a mechanical movement, I suppose it depends on what kind of guy your dad is?


----------



## woga (Feb 11, 2011)

IMHO a self winder for sure is the watch to own!


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd also say self winder is the way to go if it will be a really special watch. Bear in mind though, that the quartz will probably be slightly more accurate and will also not cost as much to maintain. So if the extra 800 for the self winder is already pushing your budget then quartz may be an option. I've looked at both omegas and there also seemed to be a bit of a weight difference between the two. ie mechanical will always feel a bit more solid. Good luck with the choice!


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

If it's intended as a special occasion or something to become an heirloom go automatic. If your Dad's the 'grab it and go' type of person who's not interested in the mechanics of a watch and needs accurate timekeeping, then a quartz would be perfect.

If it's not a surprise and your mum is intending to buy new, it may be a nice idea for her to make it a day out with him and go to a few jewellers to try on a few watches and see what he likes.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

A quartz watch records time by sending pulses to an electric motor, that moves the hands, usually once a second.

This produces a once a second 'tick' that can be seen to move the second hand between the second markers in a series of steps.

It is very accurate, and will continue to work without any input from the user all the time there is life in the battery.

A self winding, or automatic watch, records time by a spring unwinding at a controlled rate. This provides power to move the hands at a faster rate than the regulated electric motor, so the second hand will appear to sweep smoothly around the watch face.

This is what most fans of automatic watches love the most.

An automatic watch will continue to store energy in the spring all the time the watch is in motion,ie being worn, but will run out of energy in around 30-40 hours when taken off.

Many automatics also have a display back so you can see the workings, if you like that sort of thing.

So there you are, whats better? petrol or diesel? It's up to you. Two ways to achieve the same result in a different way.

I hope your dad enjoys his new watch.


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

Faijex said:


> So my mom has been telling me she wants to get my dad a nice watch, probably something Swiss, Rolex or Omega.
> 
> I've noticed recently that more and more watches are self winding now as opposed to being battery operated.
> 
> ...


hve to agree on the movement of the selfwinding. there is just something about a sweep second hand.

i am amazed that someone has not come up with a sweep second hand quartz.

some of the older quartz did have mechanical movements that were adapted to take battery power but not sure about the second hand movement.

perhaps somebody can enlighteh me on this?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

alg59 said:


> i am amazed that someone has not come up with a sweep second hand quartz.


They have...the new Bulova Precisionist range....still can't decide whether to buy one.... :down:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

There are sweep second quartz watches - they eat cells though.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

alg59 said:


> Faijex said:
> 
> 
> > So my mom has been telling me she wants to get my dad a nice watch, probably something Swiss, Rolex or Omega.
> ...


Bulova have introduced the quartz Precisionist range which has a continuously sweeping second hand. Hummers have continuously sweeping second hand too. :yes:


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

Start a collection & build it with a selection of both.

I have the Omega SM quartz and the SM PO co-axial - both are great watches. Quartz is convenient unless you have watch winders for pieces you wear less often.

But there is something special about wearing something that is beautifully engineered. They don't have to be expensive either, check out the for sale section on here or TZ-UK and there are some bargains. I have a particular penchant for Russian watches at the moment, relatively inexpensive, unusual and the 2 I already have keep excellent time.

M


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

To the OP, your talking to enthusiasts here, we love the sweeping second hand and appreciate the history, tradition and complexity of a mechanical watch, much more so than a quartz they are built to last, if you found a mechanical watch from 50 years ago that was sitting in a box and gave it a wind there is a good chance it will work, this wouldn't happen with a quartz. If you got your dad a mechanical watch, then chances are you would get it back one day when he is gone, as long as it's looked after and serviced regulary a mechanical watch could last for hundreds of years, certainly long enough to outlive you.

Though saying all that, like I said we're enthusiasts, if your dad is not they he would probably like the appeal of a quartz, in that it will keep great time and most of it's life will need nothing more expensive than a new battery.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*Quartz Vs Self-Winding..., and is one better?*

*Yes!*

*
*

*
*

*
... self winding mechanical!*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## woga (Feb 11, 2011)

I own a quartz and an auto the auto is far superior in my humble opinion, the quartz battery went flat i didnt bother with it for some time and then found the battery had leaked which could have resulted in it being ruined! luckily it wasnt, if i havent worn the auto for a while it just needs a shake or a wind.. set the time and of i go no problem.


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Sweet thanks for the insight, I think my mom will most likely be taking him around to figure out what he likes, because the last watch he had his dad bought him, and he didn't wear it more than a week. (one of the first digitals that required you to push a button to see the time).

I guess there are a few more things to consider than I thought. Id have to agree the sweeping is definitely sexier than the ticking.

How often do you have to service self-winding watches? is it every year like I've read some places?

Also here is a strange question that I was thinking about, hoping someone might know, but are watches effected very much by magnetic fields? My dad spends a decent amount of time around magnets and magnetic material. Most of which I think is low intensity. But it's something to consider I suppose.


----------



## scott laurie (Jul 27, 2009)

people love watches for two reasons, one for the engineering/technology or because someone they love gave them it,

I have a quartz Tag my late father gave me which I wont part with, but I prefer mechanical watches as they can last forever , quartz movements are less expensive, so if you buying something to last a lifetime a mechanical is more liekly to make it,


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> *Quartz Vs Self-Winding..., and is one better?*
> 
> *Yes!*
> 
> ...


Before I joined this forum I would have taken issue with that statement but now I know better.

A quality self winder is a joy forever.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Faijex said:


> My dad spends a decent amount of time around magnets and magnetic material. Most of which I think is low intensity. But it's something to consider I suppose.


The Seamaster may be a good choice (as your Mum was looking at Omega anyway) as they have a soft-iron back cover which protects the works from magnetic fields to some extent.

Here's a slightly different point of view on the original question, which some may agree with, others will not. As an enthusiast, I have a large number of watches, and very few battery-operated ones (not all quartz, but that's a whole other subject).

I love mechanical watches, I service and repair them myself, but I'm mechanically minded and appreciate the complexity and logical process of how a watch works - I'm a software engineer by trade, but really wanted to be a mechanic, so fixing watches is a safety valve for me.

I do appreciate electric's also, but the main downside for me, given the size of my collection, would be the number of battery's I would have to change. Imagine I'm wearing most of my watches no more than once or twice a year, that can get expensive 

For a person who wants a watch, just the one, to wear every day, this isn't an issue and the relative lack of fuss maybe a factor - don't forget that High End Quartz watches still need a regular service.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I love the beat of a well adjusted mechanical watch over the clinical Quatrz one per second tick.

But there is another option, sort of, Citizen Eco Drive/Seiko Kinetic which are quartz but don't need battery changes.

I have a couple of Citizen Eco Drives which are powered by light so all you have to do when you aren't wearing it, the perpetual version is even better as it adjusts the date automaticly for the end of the month and leap years too. When it comes out of power save it knows exactly where it should be!

Ideal for a watch that isn't used all the time?

ATB.

Defender :astro:.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Magnets...

When steel is exposed to magnetic flux, it takes on the properties of a permanent magnet. This is why you can magnetize your screw driver to make a screw stick to the end.

If that steel is the main spring in your mechanical watch you have a broken watch.

Most modern watches have non-steel alloy main springs that are generally unaffected by the sort of magnetic fields most of us would encounter in daily life.

Steel is, however, a very good and cheap material for making springs from. So cheaper mechanical watches may still be affected.

some watches may also have a form of magnetic shield, causing the magnetic flux to go around the workings of the watch.

If your Dads contact with magnets is the kind of low intensity found in laser printers and the like, there would probably be nothing to worry about.

If it's the sort of magnetism used in medical imaging, then you need to start considering it as a factor.

If your Dad eats his sandwiches with his lunch box resting on the sort of ,super conductor, liquid nitrogen cooled, magnets used in the Large Hadron Collider, in CERN.He needs a plastic watch with no moving parts.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Faijex said:


> So my mom has been telling me she wants to get my dad a nice watch, probably something Swiss, Rolex or Omega.
> 
> I've noticed recently that more and more watches are self winding now as opposed to being battery operated.
> 
> ...


Find out what kind of watch your Dad likes the look of and buy it for him, it's that simple. 

There are very few bad watches these days, but some have more "fashion appeal". Some are very accurate and don't cost a fortune.

Ask him what kind of watch he prefers.

Any watch needs some user management, the mechanical ones need more that the quartz ones.

It's all down to personal choice, in the end.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't believe someone hasn't mentioned this yet... a bit too pricey, huh?

I can't condone such a thing as I am not a Rolly fan, but to help out a fellow collector... you need to consider a Rolex Milgauss (the obvious choice!). I can't remember the original price point - sorry too lazy. Tell your Mom about it and maybe she can save her pennies (pences, I guess).

However..., if I was a Rolly man, this is probably the model I would choose. Check 'em out.


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

Faijex said:


> Id have to agree the sweeping is definitely sexier than the ticking.


When did people start thinking that? When analogue quartz first came out, the "precision" of the stepping second hand was much admired.


----------

